# Pouch Material



## Mooch - the anglophile (Oct 8, 2018)

Good Evening;

I'm looking for microfiber material to make pouches for really lightweight ammo (bbs, airsoft pellets, light weight 3/8" clay, etc.). What do you all use when it comes to really light weight pouches? These will be made with theraband green for Cub Scout slingshots and just plinking around the house.

Thanks,

Mooch


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

I've been trying to find this material as well.

I found something at the dollar store for lining toolbox drawers - "DURAMAX" non slip shelf liner -. Surprisingly strong; I made a few pouches and they held together quite well with my medium pull flat bands so, should be fine for light bands.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

woodbark said:


> I've been trying to find this material as well.
> 
> I found something at the dollar store for lining toolbox drawers - "DURAMAX" non slip shelf liner -. Surprisingly strong; I made a few pouches and they held together quite well with my medium pull flat bands so, should be fine for light bands.


That's a great idea. I've been sticking with leather, but have been getting some hand slap with lighter ammo. Off to the dollar store! Has anyone experimented with cloth, such as canvas or denim? I've got plenty of that laying around.


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> woodbark said:
> 
> 
> > I've been trying to find this material as well.
> ...


I was actually considering the Denim idea next . My plan was to seal it from raveling with some "iron-on fabric repair tape" The idea is to press it into the fabric, with parchment paper as an insulator between the iron and the fabric. I abandoned this idea after I hunted around the house and, much to my delight, found an old Tilley (genuine leather) wallet I had stored away after the zipper broke.


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Just about any tough material will work if you can seal the edges I'd think, including the insides of the holes. The problem is finding a way to do that , that doesn't make it heavier and worse in other ways as well than just using leather.

Form my experience with Shepard slings, i think stitching the edges is probably going to be your best bet. Then you're not introducing a different type of substance to the pouch and may help to keep it consistent. Various glues do the job, but leave a hard edge that hurts like a sob if it gets you.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Craft stores such as Michaels and Hobby Lobby often have good pouch leather. Look for the thin stuff that doesn't stretch much. At least it should be low stretch in one direction.

I checked both craft stores mentioned above for 1.5-1.8mm microfiber but had no luck. I also checked a local fabric shop but all thy had was the thin microfiber cloth.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Northerner said:


> Craft stores such as Michaels and Hobby Lobby often have good pouch leather. Look for the thin stuff that doesn't stretch much. At least it should be low stretch in one direction.
> 
> I checked both craft stores mentioned above for 1.5-1.8mm microfiber but had no luck. I also checked a local fabric shop but all thy had was the thin microfiber cloth.


I've used some of that leather. They will sell scraps for $10-15. I had issues with it stretching though, and I got these little pockets in my pouch. Does leather usually on stretch one direction? If so I might have to recut my pouches.  They're easy to make but I feel they wear out after just an hour or two of use.


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

I use 3 hole pouches from amazon. Gm and bw. Trim em with scissors. Strongest &^#% youve ever seen. They take awhile to conform, though. Until they take a set, i get flyers. I also punch a much larger center hole fir maaaahbles


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

More pics. Without enlarging the center hole, they are gtg all the way down to 5/16 i reckon


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

MikeyLikesIt said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > Craft stores such as Michaels and Hobby Lobby often have good pouch leather. Look for the thin stuff that doesn't stretch much. At least it should be low stretch in one direction.
> ...


I have had some leather that was far too soft for pouches. It's too soft if you are getting pockets so soon. Most leather seems to stretch more in one direction so orientate accordingly. A good pouch will often last for 2 or 3 bandsets, sometimes more.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Northerner said:


> MikeyLikesIt said:
> 
> 
> > Northerner said:
> ...


I've never had a homemade pouch last so little! I suppose that warrior pouches are a good alternative though, they will definitely last a long time, so they are worth every penny ????


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

skropi said:


> Northerner said:
> 
> 
> > MikeyLikesIt said:
> ...


Yeah, this is really cheap dyed leather. Its great for little projects, but very flimsy, almost like cloth. We've got some leather shops nearby, so I'll have to poke around and see what they have available. I've heard great things about the warrior pouches. I may have to get some!


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

i realize this is an older post, but i have an update concerning denim/fabric. i wanted large, very lightweight marble pouches. this seems to be solid. dickies work shorts, saturated in e6000 or aleenes fabric fusion, then laser cut, then laminated with 3m super77. my final iteration is .7"×3", appx .6-.7 grams. i have a prototype that is over 500 shots. the key is to keep the material from fraying. ill update later, plan on strength tests


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

i realize this is an older post, but i have an update concerning denim/fabric. i wanted large, very lightweight marble pouches. this seems to be solid. dickies work shorts, saturated in e6000 or aleenes fabric fusion, then laser cut, then laminated with 3m super77. my final iteration is .7"×3", appx .6-.7 grams. i have a prototype that is over 500 shots. the key is to keep the material from fraying. ill update later, plan on strength tests


----------



## ERS4 (May 23, 2019)

Maybe another way-"weave a pouch"
The material is the wax thread used to sew leather
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:264338]

My machine, making use of combs and wire ducts.
[sharedmedia=core:attachments:264336]


----------



## Thwap (Oct 17, 2018)

very cool


----------

